
DARPA funding opportunity: Sea Train [pdf] - atdt
https://beta.sam.gov/api/prod/opps/v3/opportunities/resources/files/75ce65d0aea74d768207c2e8792f7197/download?api_key=null&token=
======
mojomark
SeaTrain is not a new idea, but certainly viable. We actually built one last
decade for another agency and it works well. There are other great ideas
floating around (no pun intended) that DARPA simply takes a long time to act
on, but I suppose there's only so many hours in the day and money in the
coffers.

If you're interested in this, I recommend you also check out the NOMARS
opportunity (1), the solicitations for which are only offset by approximately
1-month.

It's an interesting time for ocean going vessels. In my opinion, ship autonomy
is ushering the biggest advancement in marine engineering since the advent of
cargo containerization (and before that the switch from sail to propellers).
Not the autonomy itself, per se, rather it's what autonomy allows in terms of
new flexibility of hull form, power and propulsion design.

1\.
[https://beta.sam.gov/opp/dc4233cf116e4852ba4c7b436db95ae2/vi...](https://beta.sam.gov/opp/dc4233cf116e4852ba4c7b436db95ae2/view#general)

